# JapaneseKnifeSharpeningStore is OPEN for business!



## Dave Martell (Aug 15, 2014)

https://www.japaneseknifesharpeningstore.com/

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 24, 2014)

Must feel good to be back to work!!


----------



## King_Matt (Dec 1, 2014)

do you ship to the uk?


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 1, 2014)

King_Matt said:


> do you ship to the uk?




Unfiortunately no, we can't ship in store items internationally...however....knives that I make (or work on) can be shipped internationally.


----------



## unbrokenchain33 (Dec 2, 2014)

tried to PM you. sent you an email instead!


----------

